# AXLE pin craddle front casing 9N/8N



## Tiger Joe (Aug 15, 2020)

Rebuilding 9N front bushing and axle pin , someone put an 8N casing on it which is different than 9N and they have washers and spacers 2 long and short for axle pin. I have none in mine so I bpught 3 washers and a short spacer to take up free space in axle pin. Should I put on original casing or does it matter ?
Photo 1 and 2 are for 8N and is a cradle for 8N ,#1 is my 8N CRADLE ON MY 9n
#3 is a 9N cradle
The Last photo SHOWS an 8n AXLE, WASHERS (2) AND SPACER
Do I need these on my 9N since the cradle is a 8N?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Good Morning Tiger Joe,

Last year I changed the axle pin and bushing on my Ford 3600 tractor. No washers and no spacers. If you look at the attached parts diagrams for a 9N and 8N, you will see no washers or spacers. My axle is basically centered on the pin. The radius rods hold the axle relatively centered on the axle pin. There must be a difference in the 9N/8N support castings to cause someone to put washers and spacer on your axle pin? I would install a 9N support on your tractor and leave the washers/spacers off.









New Holland 9N - FORD 4 CYL AG TRACTOR(01/39 - 12/41) Parts


New Holland 9N - FORD 4 CYL AG TRACTOR(01/39 - 12/41) Parts



www.messicks.com













New Holland 8N - FORD 4 CYL AG TRACTOR(01/47 - 12/52) Parts


New Holland 8N - FORD 4 CYL AG TRACTOR(01/47 - 12/52) Parts



www.messicks.com


----------



## Tiger Joe (Aug 15, 2020)

sixbales said:


> Good Morning Tiger Joe,
> 
> Last year I changed the axle pin and bushing on my Ford 3600 tractor. No washers and no spacers. If you look at the attached parts diagrams for a 9N and 8N, you will see no washers or spacers. My axle is basically centered on the pin. The radius rods hold the axle relatively centered on the axle pin. There must be a difference in the 9N/8N support castings to cause someone to put washers and spacer on your axle pin? I would install a 9N support on your tractor and leave the washers/spacers off.
> 
> ...


The


----------



## Tiger Joe (Aug 15, 2020)

sixbales said:


> Good Morning Tiger Joe,
> 
> Last year I changed the axle pin and bushing on my Ford 3600 tractor. No washers and no spacers. If you look at the attached parts diagrams for a 9N and 8N, you will see no washers or spacers. My axle is basically centered on the pin. The radius rods hold the axle relatively centered on the axle pin. There must be a difference in the 9N/8N support castings to cause someone to put washers and spacer on your axle pin? I would install a 9N support on your tractor and leave the washers/spacers off.
> 
> ...


The smaller casing photo is my 9n with a 8n cradle , the 9n is square grey and has large hole at bottom for water 3rd photo and the plate is part of casing in front whereas the 8n you attach front plate over axle pin with bolt. I was told by OS the these washers and spacers reduce movement and prevent damage to arms, distributor, fan and radiator as it bounces up down etc...


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

I have never thought about it, but it appears to me that the designers/engineers allowed for the axle to move forward and aft as necessary plus rotation on the axle pin. The radius rods hold the axle relatively centered on the axle pin. I operate my tractor on flat land so I do not have much axle motion.


----------

